# Odyssea 36" EVO LED 3W Fixture PAR data



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

very nice info


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Hopefully it helps, i was very surprised in the output from this fixture!! Especially at the cost of 150 bucks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea i know am pretty excited i was looking for a new light. Seems pretty good. I never had problems with odyessa lights when i had it for a sw tank


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea i think you would be safe to use one of these, also the "moonlight" feature kicks on i think around 7 leds, drops the par to almost nothing for good accent lighting.

I wouldn't recommend anything less than 24" above substrate, otherwise your going to need some serious co2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hobo717 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any update on the light. The price margin and 3w a light is very tempting.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response, but to answer your question the fixture is working very well for me!


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

bumping 2 year old thread...

I have the dual EVO 30" fixture over a 56G tank (30" x 18" x 24"H), I would be very happy to have 90PAR at 24"H.


> 24" 108 / 100 / 28


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-greenelement-other-cheap-chinese-arrays.html
This thread however measures 130PAR at 17" with water, with 2 x dual EVO 48". That would translate to 32.5PAR equivalent
130/2 * (17/24)^2 = 65 * 0.501 = 32.5

Which value is more likely for the dual EVO 30"?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

max88 said:


> bumping 2 year old thread...
> 
> I have the dual evo 30" fixture over a 56g tank (30" x 18" x 24"h), i would be very happy to have 90par at 24"h.
> 
> ...


46................Inverse sq. law doesn't hold well. It is more linear...

you can play w/ math a bit..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/160396-led-lighting-compendium-18.html



> 24" fixture: 179 PAR @ 6", 87 PAR @ 12", 55 PAR @ 18"


if inv. sq law held PAR at 12" would be 44.75


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The PAR should be half, 130/2=65. Light is additive and the inverse sq. law was already calculated the first measurement, no need to do it again.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am happy to have PAR between 46 and 65, for low light plants. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

Borrowed PAR meter from a friend...
Roughly 23" from LED to substrate
max=130 directly under optics
avg=100 around optics
min=50 without optics


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

max88 said:


> Borrowed PAR meter from a friend...
> Roughly 23" from LED to substrate
> max=130 directly under optics
> avg=100 around optics
> min=50 without optics


Without optics... you mean you removed the lenses and splash guard?


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

180par is observed when directly under LED with 90degree optics/lenses on. That's directly in the center of the LED coverage.
50par when optics are removed.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

max88 said:


> 180par is observed when directly under LED with 90degree optics/lenses on. That's directly in the center of the LED coverage.
> 50par when optics are removed.


With the lenses removed, most of the light spills inside and is completely wasted. The splash guard must be removed to get an accurate reading.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

True. But the splash guard is installed when in use, the practical reading is what matters. I have returned the meter, will try again later if/when I have other lights to test.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Use acrylic sheet.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Use acrylic sheet.


Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

What brand PAR meter did you use, and (just making sure) you measured a 30" EVO Dual, not Quad?


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

kevmo911 said:


> What brand PAR meter did you use, and (just making sure) you measured a 30" EVO Dual, not Quad?


par meter
BioTek Marine BTM3000 PAR Sensor | BioTek Marine

and yes a 30" EVO Dual 3W 6500K.
EVO 24 LED Reef Bright


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay, so readings are all over the place.

The first Dual was 108, which might have been 15% high, at 24"
The second one (the picture) was a 48" (longer = higher PAR) Quad (2 Duals) with 130 PAR at 17"
Yours (max) was a 30" Dual with 130 PAR at 23"

Drop the first one by 15% (a Hoppy deluxe) and you're at 92. Reduce by a few points for shortening the fixture 6" and increase a bit for raising the measurment elevation by an inch, and maybe you're at 80-85.
At 23" from 17", the second one might drop down to around 90 maybe, and reduce to 75-80 by shortening the fixture from 48" to 30". And then halve it to get a single Dual. So maybe 40 PAR.
Compared to the third at 130.

So this fixture is somewhere in the 40-130 par range at 23". My guesstimates have a large margin of error, but not that large.

That's a *huge* difference. Something's up. Different PAR meters measure things differently, especially LEDs due to the single spectrum spikes, but this is beyond that.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

+ 0.75 inch : Fixture is raised by the mounting legs.
+ 23.25 inch : Tank top to reading spots on thin layer of gravel that is below top of bottom plastic trim.
- 1.50 inch : Sensor height, maybe less.
= 22.50 inch

I may borrow the meter to get the reading again. Any tips controlling errors?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

max88 said:


> + 0.75 inch : Fixture is raised by the mounting legs.
> + 23.25 inch : Tank top to reading spots on thin layer of gravel that is below top of bottom plastic trim.
> - 1.50 inch : Sensor height, maybe less.
> = 22.50 inch
> ...


considering the geometry, you are probably getting a lot of "glancing light" off the glass. At the angle of incidence of the light most is being reflected in. 
now to be fair that is more "realistic" based on your set up, but not exactly accurate..

Best would be light mid tank and sensor mid tank.. but not really possible.

I thought your readings were a bit high as well but all things considered it is possible..based on the above.

Finnex measured all their lights in open air..


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally got around to get some readings... (too high light for the tank)


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are some amazing numbers for such a budget-friendly light. For better color rendition, switching out LEDs are possible if you know how to solder.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

Some more information after removing splash guard, it's very bright. There is quite a bit light leakage/blockage with the black splash guard, without the optics/lenses.

Acrylic sheet is quite expensive here, $30 minimum I can find. Will continue look for a lower priced piece.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

max88 said:


> Some more information after removing splash guard, it's very bright. There is quite a bit light leakage/blockage with the black splash guard, without the optics/lenses.
> 
> Acrylic sheet is quite expensive here, $30 minimum I can find. Will continue look for a lower priced piece.


Look for someone throwing out fluorescent lights.. or old shop lights..
Here in the US you can find them cheap. Scavange the "lens" recycle the rest. Got 3 in my basemet now. Don't last a lick but replacing them is cheaper than replacing the ballast inside. Besides they are made sooo cheap that they sort of fall apart..


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

how does one remove the optics? 

i just got the 48" dual evo light setup, feeling like the overall look of the tank just aint as bright as it should be, with pockets of shadows here and there, etc.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

zenche said:


> how does one remove the optics?
> 
> i just got the 48" dual evo light setup, feeling like the overall look of the tank just aint as bright as it should be, with pockets of shadows here and there, etc.


they just pop out. Tabbed..
MOD - Rework on a Beamswork LED from 10K to 6.5K


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks! will have to make time this weekend to test it out. splash guard easy to remove?


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Would two 36" quad evo 6500K (hung side by side) be good for a 200 gallon 7' x 2' x 2' tank? Looking for Medium-high light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

vincel892 said:


> Would two 36" quad evo 6500K (hung side by side) be good for a 200 gallon 7' x 2' x 2' tank? Looking for Medium-high light.


You mean end to end..
But anyways the problem is the fact that you usually get a shadow where the 2 36" meet. Combination of the diodes not going to the ends and the 90 degree lenses..I've only seen a few pictures of doing this and none looked very good...

Since you are short to begin with I think you'd be better off going 4 dual than 2 quads..
You can stagger the 2 different rows, just like they do for tubes..
Oh yea PAR:


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> You mean end to end..
> But anyways the problem is the fact that you usually get a shadow where the 2 36" meet. Combination of the diodes not going to the ends and the 90 degree lenses..I've only seen a few pictures of doing this and none looked very good...
> 
> Since you are short to begin with I think you'd be better off going 4 dual than 2 quads..
> ...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

vincel892 said:


> @*jeffkrol* you mean go with four 36" dual ? hmm. that is something to consider. Might cost a bit more. Still debating whether to go with these LEDs or stick to my original plan of a 48" 4 x54w and a 24" 4x 24w T5HO fixtures.


$300/ 4 36" LED vs.....
You do have a bit mor color flexibility w/ the tubes though..
Output should be fairly equiv. w the tubes being slightly favored.. w/ good reflectors..

JUST for your info:
Best I could do on a full blown automated LED for comparison..
$700
240cm/96inch/240w DSunY freshwater light 6ft programmable led aquarium light with sunset/sunrise, View led aquarium light, DSunY Product Details from Shenzhen DSunY Electronic Science And Technology Co., Limited on Alibaba.com

















400 plus watts..(480 rated) 4 channels
flea bay it is $899...


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> $300/ 4 36" LED vs.....
> You do have a bit mor color flexibility w/ the tubes though..
> Output should be fairly equiv. w the tubes being slightly favored.. w/ good reflectors..
> 
> ...


 @jeffkrol
Are those the custom leds you use right now ? How are they? Did it take forever to ship from alibaba ? Any custom charges ?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

vincel892 said:


> @*jeffkrol*
> Are those the custom leds you use right now ? How are they? Did it take forever to ship from alibaba ? Any custom charges ?


i build my own.. I've designed spectrums for others. Have yet to read anything negative about them BUT they are sort of a fringe company.
as to duties.. Can't speak for CA but I believe in like the UK there was VAT..

Most ordered direct from DSunY.. as was the price I quoted..
email "Cindy" she seems to have been the point person for a few years now..
https://www.facebook.com/dsunyuk/reviews/

Do some hunting..


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

@jeffkrol If i were to stick with the odysseas, would it be necessary to get two dual 48" and two dual 36" for full coverage? would this affect par from one end of tank to the other? or would 4 36" dual be enough?


----------

